

From NAND to Tetris: The Elements of Computing Systems [repost] - ColinWright
http://nand2tetris.org/

======
ColinWright
For those inspired by Harry Porter's Relay Computer, here's a link to a
suitable project/course to get your teeth into understanding how these things
work from the ground up.

------
narendraj9
Does anyone know about any alternatives to this course? Just curious.

~~~
jonjacky
Project Oberon
[http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/ProjectOberon/](http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/ProjectOberon/)

discusson on HN a few weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829464)

